# Caad 8 Vs. 10



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

I am getting back into road riding after a layoff of about 10 years.

There is a dealer near me that has a Caad 8 5 and a Caad 10 5 left over from last year.

I realize that the Caad10 is lighter but being 6'2" and 250 I don't really see that as an advantage. Is there any other reaseon other than the latest and greatest to buy the Caad 10.

I am looking to get back to my old ways of about 150 miles a week for exercise. I have no intention of racing. Most rides will be 15 - 20 miles and about a 50-60 miles 1x a week.

The Caad 8 is being offered at $1119 and the Caad 10 is at $1299.

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Definitely go with the 10. It's probably the best aluminum frame in the world.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Caad 8 is older race frame with taller head tube compared to Caad 10 or 9 that Cannondale has been making for a long time. I am 6'3"tall have the six13 version of it and it rides very nice. Use it for fast group rides, long solo rides, and racing.


----------



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Definitely go with the 10. It's probably the best aluminum frame in the world.


What makes it better for someone my size?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

rickgoing said:


> What makes it better for someone my size?


Besides the weight/spec-wise, I don't know. Some frames are very good, others are just ok and some are downright horrible. CAAD8 is an ok frame. CAAD9/CAAD10's according to people who ride them are very, VERY good. You can build them up with the highest end components available on the market and never feel that the frame is inadequate. They're just that good. Personally, I don't like aluminum frames. I'm just going by what others are saying.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Get the one that fits you best. If both work, get the CAAD 10; in my opinion, it's worth the extra $180.

Either way, just get out there and ride!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

The difference between them during a test ride was how comfortable the CAAD10 was over the CAAD8. Because the CAAD10 has a different tube wall thickness closer to the seat post and other design elements in the frame, the comfort and performance is quickly apparent and superior to the CAAD8. The CAAD8 has a thicker wall aluminum tube that makes it heavier, express more road imperfections, and feel more like an armored car compared to the CAAD10. I would've been happy with the CAAD8 but when I rode the CAAD10, I felt the difference and couldn't resist passing it up. I'm 5'11" and 230lbs. This bike will make you feel like your 180lbs.


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Your not going to break the frame, go with the caad10. The difference in price is a HUGE difference in performance you shouldn't even consider the Caad8 IMO. I'm 6'3 250+ and ride a supersix red without any issue. Your not going to have to worry about the frame, unless you would go into like a supersix evo frame which my LBS said he wouldn't sell to me for long term strength, but you would most likely have to do a wheel upgrade on any bike you choose and get some tougher wheels, I prefer mavics, but there are other strong wheels out there. 

So if I were you I would get the Caad10 without question, and look into getting some strong lightweight wheels, and thats all you would need to worry about.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

For the relatively small price difference, definitely go with the CAAD10. It's significantly superior in every way!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

The CAAD10 is stiffer, lighter, and more compliant than the CAAD8, it's more stable at speed, handles better in a sprint...all thanks to a completely revamped "tubology". Very, very well engineered frameset. I should think that if your comcern is your weight, you would want the CAAD10 more as it will likely be more comfortable on a long ride and won't flex as much with strong leg power..


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

I looked at both but got the Caad 10 and haven't looked back. For one thing, the shop didn't have a Caad8. I wanted to get the best frame I could get for my money. In my mind, it was like the difference between getting a maxed out Camaro or a bottom-basement Corvette. In your case, the price difference is even less than it was for me. I would definitely go Caad10.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 10 is a much more solid frame compare with caad 8, it's the money well spent.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Worse case is, if you don't like the CAAD10, you'll easily get most of your money back. There are so many looking for CAAD10's that even used ones hold good resale value.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Get the CAAD 10. I recently upgraded from a 6 year old CAAD 8 to a SuperSix, and when I test rode the CAAD 10, I was blown away by the difference in frame feel. If you're on a budget, the CAAD 8 will serve you well, but the 10 gets nothing but stellar reviews.


----------



## dragon (Jul 31, 2007)

Bosplya said:


> The difference between them during a test ride was how comfortable the CAAD10 was over the CAAD8. Because the CAAD10 has a different tube wall thickness closer to the seat post and other design elements in the frame, the comfort and performance is quickly apparent and superior to the CAAD8. The CAAD8 has a thicker wall aluminum tube that makes it heavier, express more road imperfections, and feel more like an armored car compared to the CAAD10. I would've been happy with the CAAD8 but when I rode the CAAD10, I felt the difference and couldn't resist passing it up. I'm 5'11" and 230lbs. This bike will make you feel like your 180lbs.


someone knows the frameweight of the 2013 models ? 

caad 8 = grams???
caad10 = 1190grams at 56 i read in magazines.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dragon said:


> someone knows the frameweight of the 2013 models ?
> 
> caad 8 = grams???
> caad10 = 1190grams at 56 i read in magazines.


CAAD10 is advertised at 1150g by Cannondale. I'm guessing 56. CAAD8 should be significantly heavier.


----------



## dragon (Jul 31, 2007)

ph0enix said:


> CAAD10 is advertised at 1150g by Cannondale. I'm guessing 56. CAAD8 should be significantly heavier.


your post does not help
i read 1450grams in a review. but not sure if its true. 

any other sources? thanks.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I think CAAD 10 weight varies based on paint scheme; nude significantly less than the team version. Black Inc even less. As a side note, the CAAD 9 BBQ frame comes in at 1250 grams. 





rickgoing said:


> The Caad 8 is being offered at $1119 and the Caad 10 is at $1299.



OP, I know this is from many months ago but incase someone else comes across this in the future, for $100 difference it is a no brainer to go with the CAAD 10. $100 is well worth it. Keep the bike for 4 years and you are looking at $2 a month extra.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

dragon said:


> your post does not help
> i read 1450grams in a review. but not sure if its true.
> 
> any other sources? thanks.


There is no advertised/published weight for the CAAD8 frameset because it's an entry level bike and its weight is not relevant. If you're trying to determine how much better the CAAD10 is based on the weight of the two framesets, you're going about it all wrong.


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

I got a screaming deal on a CAAD 8 105, used the extra money for pedals and shoes, and haven't looked back for about 300 miles so far. It's a superb bike. I'm sure the 10 is lovely as well, but I'm loving this thing.

Was originally looking at the 10 but this was too good to pass up and I am *not* disappointed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

modernworld said:


> I got a screaming deal on a CAAD 8 105, used the extra money for pedals and shoes, and haven't looked back for about 300 miles so far. It's a superb bike. I'm sure the 10 is lovely as well, but I'm loving this thing.
> 
> Was originally looking at the 10 but this was too good to pass up and I am *not* disappointed.


And you did fine. The caad 8 is a fine bike.


----------

